# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  the true monster...JPFux

## bigkev

1

----------


## bigkev

2

----------


## bigkev

3

----------


## bigkev

4

----------


## bigkev

got this link from psyco swole.

----------


## GenuinePL

DAMN, what a hell are the stats on that WOW :Big Grin:

----------


## bigkev

a few more

----------


## bigkev

.

----------


## bigkev

5'11, over 300lbs.

----------


## bigkev

.

----------


## ECKO 747

Fuck those legs look huge..... But ya gota love the GH belly

----------


## Capital X

I remember seeing a picture in FLEX of JP when he first turned pro. I could tell that when this guy did his first show he would look awesome. When he finally did the Arnold, he had put on way too much weight. I think he had put on about 40-60lbs over a year. That is when he got the gut. Don't get me wrong he is a freak but he shouldn't have put on so much so fast. If you find an old pic of him I am sure you will agree with me.

Capital X

----------


## GenuinePL

Is there anyway that you could get rid off the gut without loosing weight in other muscules???

----------


## Doc40

If he toned down his gut like Titus in a couple years he could do damage. Hes Fckn huge

----------


## berry

why carnt he see that hes gut is way to big??is he stupid?whats the use of all that weight on hes belly??i think he had a bi torn or something ,and he had he gut down to,so credit for that,if he work for quality when he turned pro he would be up there in the top 5 ,peace

----------


## bigkev

for some reason he has been penalized far more than the rest of the gh gut crew. he is , and will always be one of my favorites. if we are gonna reward them on size for the sake of size, then he is top 5 all day.maybe he will tone it down in the next few years and kick some major ass.

----------


## rruhl

His current condition (8.12.2001): http://www.jpfux.com/current1.htm

----------


## Doc40

What do his arms measure, they r fckn huge

----------


## NubianBeauty

> _Originally posted by Doc40_ 
> *What do his arms measure, they r fckn huge*


I was thinking the same thing!! :Wink:

----------


## gorilla

LOOOOOOOK OUUUUUUUUUUUT RONNIE!!!!!

he's a giant!!!! 

gorilla

----------


## bufchic

He is noooooooo Ronnie. Not even close. But yeah he's awesome.

----------


## bigkev

> _Originally posted by bufchic_ 
> *He is noooooooo Ronnie. Not even close. But yeah he's awesome.*


gotta agree there.

----------


## BigBad

What happened to JPF? I haven't heard about him in almost a year! -BigBad

----------


## KeyMastur

Does that first guy have a tumor in his calf ? Holy shit....

----------


## THE BIG RED MACHINE

Trying to take everyones mind off of Ronnies GH gut by posting someone with an even bigger one huh Kev. Not gonna work pal, Im on to you.  :Wink:

----------


## RageControl

Nobody has a bigger gh gut than coleman .

----------


## THE BIG RED MACHINE

Wow, those are some mighty big....abs that he's got there. Don't worry Kev, we understand. We're here for ya bud. Does anyone know if there are any GH gut denial support groups located in Houston? :LOL:  That's cool, but I better never here anyone talking smack obout Ferrigno's old GH gut again!

----------


## RageControl

all i gota say to you big red is.... :LOL:   :Laughing:   :ROFLOL:  
dont get me wrong coleman is the champion and a giant but he just looks too full of g.h for me to completely respect him. Cutler looked like he worked much harder than coleman and was prepared. Looks like ron had a 15 pound medicine ball for lunch .

----------


## BigPoppaV

JP Fux looks a lot like a minature version of Kovacs... heh, speaking of GH freaks..I ran into him at a local supermarket 2 months ago, he looked like he was 8 months pregnant with twins.
although everything else was completely shredded.

----------


## GhostFace

Yeah, that gut of JP Fux is definitly holding him outside of the top placings...
Dunno if he´s ever gonna make it into a bigger competition again? Does anyone here know?

And, his own homepage...it´s a paysite.... :Cry:  
He´s huge, and I want to see more of him, but I´m not willing to pay 15$ for it...never.
 :Big Grin:  

More free pix&vids to the people!!!
 :Strong Smiley:

----------


## BigPoppaV

it's complete bullshit, all the fitness girls are doing the same thing.. all the sites require memberships.. that's bullshit, it goes against the whole idea of the internet.

----------


## bigkev

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaV_ 
> *it's complete bullshit, all the fitness girls are doing the same thing.. all the sites require memberships.. that's bullshit, it goes against the whole idea of the internet.*


i feel ya bro. nothing pisses me off more than to go to a web site only to be told i have to pay to see a pic of someone!!! big louies site is pay per veiw! makes me lose a little respect for them. i know they gotta make a living, but we are the reason they even have that option through bodybuilding. we support them, and they in turn, support us. isnt that the way its supposed to work? :Don't know:

----------


## retired

Anybody who wants to know why Fux is no longer competitive should just take a look at this picture.

----------


## GhostFace

It looks like Chris Cormier to the left of JP Fux, is laughing while looking at JP Fux GH-gut?!?

 :Devil Grin:

----------


## Doc40

Thats a shame man, I cant believe these guys dont see what their doin to themselves, or do they? Peace, Doc.

----------


## ibiza69

.

----------


## $uperman

its already quite a task to become that massive but..... how in the hell did he get that golf ball in his belly button

----------


## ibiza69

> _Originally posted by $uperman_ 
> *its already quite a task to become that massive but..... how in the hell did he get that golf ball in his belly button*


its not his real belly button its a button that you push to get to the secret land of narnia lol  :LOL:

----------


## Billy Boy

Gotta lose that gut - lets him down big time

----------


## retired

This was just posted on the Flex magazine website:

Jean-Pierre Fux had a frightening accident on Thursday, May 2, during a photo shoot with FLEX photographer Chris Lund at Gold's in Fullerton, California. While squatting with a weight well within his limitations, Fux's legs suddenly gave way and he crashed to the ground. He tore muscles in both quads and was operated on Friday. Said the Swiss Jeez: "I was using a weight  over 600 pounds  that should have been no problem for me." In fact, the set was a preparation for his next main set, so the tearing of his quads remains a mystery to Fux. 

In the past couple of years, Fux has torn his calf, bicep and tricep- and now this. What could be causing these injuries? Can excessive insulin use predispose someone to this kind of thing? Any ideas?

----------


## berry

clenbuterol takes away minerals in the muscles and leaves them kind of dry ,gh also,heavy weigths lead to big injuries,all the best to fux

----------


## elite01

> _Originally posted by RageControl_ 
> *Nobody has a bigger gh gut than coleman .*


-----------
ronnie, twins?  :Wink:  :LOL:

----------


## ArnoldAnabo

The weight he squated was more than 750 punds. It think it was about 370 kilo.

----------


## retired

my recollection is that the weight was between 600 and 650LBS- nothing excessive by Fuxian standards.

----------


## ArnoldAnabo

NO, it's exactly 370 kilo, it's written in the german flex

----------


## The French Curler

What the Fux is going on with the gut? How do you get rid of it?? Or how some of you are saying "tone it down"?

----------


## desert rat

I have no idea what is causing all these tears but I saw that Flex article too - hard to look at those pictures. He will be lucky to compete by spring 2003 shows if at all. 
There is an interesting theory from Dave Palumbo with regards to the "roid guts". He seems to think that when a guy goes 250+ that the muscle has "know where else to go" and the gut starts expanding dramatically. I briefly read the article on the stand but did not buy it. It was in a recent mag. Does anyone know which mag it was?

----------


## defdaz

Thats not a very good theory IMO. Most likely the reason is a combination of two things:

that their internal organs have increased in size because of the GH etc. - their effects aren't restricted to skeletal muscles unfortunately.

and their abdominal muscles have increased in size as a result of the above - even with only the strain of maintain torso rigidity in weight-training is enough of a demand to cause them to grow in what is a highly anabolic environment.

Just my theory and could be complete tosh...

Daz

----------


## ZachG_85

Just thought I'd add to the list, since JPFux is the man  :Big Grin:

----------


## ZachG_85

.

----------


## ZachG_85

As for roid guts, here's somethin for ya about IGF-1.

"IGF1 will attach its self to the lining of the intestine and cause atrophy of the gut. Every thing IGF1 touches will grow and you have a lot of receptors on the lining of the large intestine and inner wall of the abdominal well. This is what causes the GH gut look. You can easily avoid this by limiting your dosages and cycle lengths. "

There. It's like while on a cycle, most guy's delts and traps blow up. Similar thing, here.

----------


## ZachG_85

And another pic.

----------


## Vaj10

> _Originally posted by gordero_ 
> *This was just posted on the Flex magazine website:
> 
> Jean-Pierre Fux had a frightening accident on Thursday, May 2, during a photo shoot with FLEX photographer Chris Lund at Gold's in Fullerton, California. While squatting with a weight well within his limitations, Fux's legs suddenly gave way and he crashed to the ground. He tore muscles in both quads and was operated on Friday. Said the Swiss Jeez: "I was using a weight  over 600 pounds  that should have been no problem for me." In fact, the set was a preparation for his next main set, so the tearing of his quads remains a mystery to Fux. 
> 
> In the past couple of years, Fux has torn his calf, bicep and tricep- and now this. What could be causing these injuries? Can excessive insulin use predispose someone to this kind of thing? Any ideas?*


I Remember seeing those pics, fuckin sick!! cant find any! ill post some if i can manage to scan them

----------


## aros1

The thread

----------


## retired

> _Originally posted by ArnoldAnabo_ 
> *NO, it's exactly 370 kilo, it's written in the german flex*


If you count the plates, you'll see that it was 675lbs, including the bar. It was Fux's penultimate set, he would have maxed out with even more.

----------


## BigMatt

Damn Delts!  :Smilie:

----------


## goldenFloyd

that's levrone.

----------


## big daddy k de

def is a big muther fucker

----------

